# Chlorofresh



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Hi Everyone!I just started taking chlorofresh, yesterday, after reading about it on this board & have a few questions. Maybe you have answers?1. My stool is green-very green. Took 6 pills yesterday was that too much? Or is green normal since I'm adding chlorophyll to my system?2. How long will it take to eliminate odor? (anxious to see results!)Thanks in advance & it's great to have a place to go to ask these question!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Blondie-How many mg's are in each pill?As far as the greenstool, that could mean your taking to much and/or it's not properly being absorbed in the system. Regarding the odor. I'd give it a couple of days, but this could also depend upon the level of toxic materials accumulted in the colon. Also consider that a shortage of "friendly" bacteria can be the cause of indigestion.Add some acidophilus & check on your PH balance as well, you maybe low in HCI Hydrochloride Intake enzymes. Confused? ask your doc & have a nutritionist consult. Sorry for being so blunt but I know you want your life back. Exhaust every effort. Chop Chop -JR


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Blondie, I think 6 pills are way too much. Did someone recommend that to you? When I took them, I took two a day, and it turned my stool green almost immediately. But it didn't do much to mask the odor. Even though it didn't really help, I still wouldn't take 6. That sounds like too much chlorophyll to be in your system. I'm by no means a doctor or anything, but it sounds like too many to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

bump!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

BUMP II for the Blonde One.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

JohnR-To answer your questions, each pill has 50mg. I reduced my dosage to 4 pills yesterday & still seeing green.I've done the natropath route & have been put on every digestive supplement known to man (it feels like) at one time w/o much success! I think I'm gonna try the acdiphollis(sp?), again. I don't think I took it long enough to see results & its still sitting in my refregerator!I'm still looking for Chlorofresh expirence/Success stories! Please share if you have any!Thanks again!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Blondie,What does your daily intake regiment consist of? Fibers,vitamins,diet etc.. If this is to personnal stop me,but your current emotional & mental state of being?To answer your question, I take chlorophyll liquid in 50mg( forgot the liquid measurement Eq.) twice a day w/other supplements that have been working.-JR


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

JohnR-Don't have time to respond to your qustions, but I will later. Off to meet a friend at the lake to get some exercise!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

No problem Miss Blondie. I'll talk to you when you get a chance. HAVE SOME FUN FOR ME. -JR


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

JR-Lets see if I can answer your questions!First of all, I'm basicaly IBS-C, but my main problem is gas-that's why I started the Chlorofresh. I pretty much have the C under control.Fiber-causes more gas! Have not found supplement w/o bad results! I am wheat intolerant & carbo sensitive, so I eat oatmeal, baked potatoes, Peaches, apricots (no citrus fruits), grapes, rice products. Nothing in excess, hopefully enough. Fiberous veggies are a big no,no!I drink a ton of water & attempt to avoid all of my intolerances (including dairy), but it makes my diet very limited & I do cheat.As for supplements, I take Flax Seed Oil, a multi vitamin & now clorofresh I'll add the Acidophyllis in a few days. I try to get in exercise-4/5 times a week & I do a ton of walking including stairs in my 2nd job.I am a fun, upbeat person, far from depressed or housebound & I refuse to let my condition change that. Yes I have altered my life & am frustrated that this is my second summer dealing with this problem, but I will not let it ruin my life! My gas is worse in lines, elevators, small rooms, etc...so stress is definitly a factor, but overall I am an easy going person. (thanks for reading my vent-but hopefully you can assess my mental health that)I'm gonna rap this up! As for seeking professional advice-it would take too long and boor you way too much to describe all the advice I've gotten.Thanks JR! Thanks for reading!!!.


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

HiHave u seen any improvement? I am waiting tosee if it helps u. I too have a horrible gasproblem. The smell is the worst. People arealways making comments. I just read in a thread yesterday about green tea helping withodor (gas and bm odors) I bought some and will let u know if I smell any impovments!cya


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Blondie,Sounds like your on the right track! Go ahead add the acidophilis & see what happens.None of it's boring. That's what were all here for anyway right? -JR


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Rebel,If the odor is your worst problem as it has been mine, I will just let you know for what its worth, I was searching all over the internet for information for something that would help this problem and doctors and nutritionists had not been any help on this problem, and I found the following link: http://www.naturalhealthconsult.com/bowel.html the product information on Pro-M is what I took a chance on. I have been taking this supplement with each meal for about 2 1/2 months now and I can only find positives - less gas, much, much less odor and maybe some bulking action, but very gentle.Ican not modify my food intake to leave off all the gas causing fruit and veggies because I really need to lose another 35 or 40 lbs to be at my most healthy weight (have lost 50 since last summer) and these are what I need to eat to reach my goals. That is why I was gettiing really frustrated with the doctors for not helping me find a way to vbe able to do this and not have major gas or D - Exercise seems to do a lot to regulate motility in the gut too.Just my 2 cents worth... all advice and observations help us all.


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks BeenthereI bookmarked the address. I am going to drink up this box of green tea. I am willingto try almost anything to help control thisnasty gas problem. Thanks again for the help.cya


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Green tea for odor? I drank green tea all winter, but I stopped once the hot weather arrived. I'm not sure if it helped the odor, because I've tried so many things! But I think I'll start drinking it again-wonder how it tastes iced?If your looking for a good green tea try Tazo(brand name),Zen Tea. It's not pure green tea-it also includes lemon Verbena, spearment, lemongrass & natural flavors. I like the taste better than straight green tea & hopefully it has the same benefits. It's available at Starbucks, natural food stores & even some regualar grocery stores, here in the NW.I'll keep you updated on my Chlorofresh expirences! Thank you for your responses!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Beenthere-Thanks for the link to Pro-M. I think I am sensitve to mushrooms(they produce more gas), did you have that problem before you started the Pro-M? It could be the fibrous structure of the mushroom my body can't tolerate & not the beneficial part that's in the product. It sounds good, otherwise!Thanks again![This message has been edited by blondie923 (edited 07-27-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Are there any other Clorofresh users out there. Still looking for advice/success stories.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

blondie, totally relate---it's the gas that makes life almost intolerable sometimes. other than that i have few complaints.i've found that taking acidophilious(with meals) and drinking green tea(mornings and after meals as i read someplace that it helps the digestion )plus cutting out a whole bunch of things i've grown suspisious of helps a lot.-this includes most fruits and uncooked veggies.i'll side with the rest; try the acidophilous it maybe just the thing for you.[This message has been edited by nadeshda (edited 07-29-2000).]


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

Quick update!I've decreased chlorofresh to two pills-green still there, but not overwhelming-can't tell if it's working yet-I can't generally smell my gas unless its really bad, so I have to see how others react. Acidphylis(still can't spell that word), seems to be working. Hasn't eliminated gas, but taken after eating, has really decreased it. Lets see if it continues!Thanks everyone!


----------



## jazzr (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi all!! I pretty much have my IBS under control also, but have the gas....usually it doesn't present a problem as I am pretty much a homebody as I care for our two lovely grandchildren. I have a thought though....since undigested food can cause a lot of gas ( I think) could it be that some of us ( myself included ) are not chewing our food properly? I read somewhere once that we should chew each bite at least 40 times....What do you think? I know I got in the habit of gulping down my food a long time ago. I take acidophilus and other enzymes but don't know if it helps, still...as long as I can pass the gas I'm fine...it's when I can't that it becomes painful.Green stool, huh, if I eat black licorice I get a green stool.....[This message has been edited by jazzr (edited 07-31-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

jazzr-Thanks for your reply! I know chewing & gas are related. I do my best to chew my food-40 times being excessive & not to gulp when I drink. I don't think that's my problem, but it could be yours.Good Luck!!


----------



## jazzr (Jan 1, 1999)

bump


----------

